# Silver Dollar with lump :(



## daftsarn (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a silver dollar with a pea sized lump by it's anal fin. I noticed it a couple of days ago. I have no idea what this is or if i should be worried (but I am worried). Help?

Here's a photo: http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/8683/silverdollarbump.jpg



I have a 30 gal freshwater that's been set up for about 3 1/2 years. 
I have 5 Silver Dollars, 3 Rasboras, 2 Paradise Gouramis, and 2 Iridescent sharks.
I added live plants for the first time about 3 weeks ago.
The temp is 78-80 F.
No CO2 unit, Whisper filter.
I changed about 40% of the water yesterday and I do it every 3 months or so (yeah)
It's about 5 feet from a window. 
All fish get fed tropical flakes and Cichlid Pellets. 
I have the same light that came with the setup when I bought it. It stays on about 12 hours per day.
I have not tested the water lately and have no means to do so at the moment.

Three or four weeks ago I brought home some ghost shrimp (which have all been consumed) and the Iridescent sharks, along with a pleco that died about a week later. 



So...I would be endlessly appreciative if anyone could tell me what's going on. I've had these fish for years and even moved them with me to FL from KY. They're my babies.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. A few things about your set up jump out at me. You say you do water changes only about once every three months? A healthy tank is going to require a water change on a weekly basis. Based on your stocking list and the fact that you've got them in a 30 gl you are overstocked, IMHO. 
I do not know what the pea sized growth is on your silver dollar. You say you don't have the means to test your water. With or without testing I'd say frequent water changes are in order and will benefit your fish until you can figure out exactly what's going on. Hopefully someone else will know what the lump is and how to treat for it.


----------



## daftsarn (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I know I'm overstocked. I'm planning to put the Silver Dollars and the Iridescent Sharks in a 75 gal. 

The lump is getting bigger...


----------



## daftsarn (Jun 2, 2009)

And now it's gotten smaller...


----------

